# Controlling weeds/Pests in my little Sweet Corn Plot



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Any idea of what i could go threw and spray on my 1/2 ac sweet corn plot? It's about 7-10" high, going to cultivate today but that gets old and I always seem to hit the corn here and there lol. Guess i need to do straighter rows and get um spaced evenly ha. Be nice to spray the whole thing to control the weeds till it gets up to shade um out. Any suggestions?????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When we planted sweetcorn in any great amount we'd use the regular corn planter and spray with the same mix as the field corn got. This year we are using Surestart and atrazine.

Far as pests, we'd string a hot wire around it about 4-6" off the ground to keep the ***** out.


----------

